# Neville's haze vs. arjan's haze



## Ralphie (Sep 1, 2007)

which is better and why? I am going to get one or the other of these in the femenized 5 pack.. which ones will i be better off trying? i hear theyre difficult.. but it cant be too bad and from what i read the quality makes it worth it.. anyone grow either of these strains before?


----------



## the widowman (Sep 1, 2007)

iv'e tried nevilles haze twice and failed, first time seedlings got to 6 inches and all fell over and died i had two other strains in the same grow and they were fine, second time i grew it they got to 12 inches were flowering away got two males and four females, nice i thought, couple of days later the four females dropped banana shaped balls (male flowers) i freaked man second time failed, iam gonna grow it through the winter or maybe spring and it will be 3rd lucky this time, they don't like root bound even the slightest root bound or they stress out and drop nuts on you, (f"*king nightmare)


----------



## blackcat310 (May 14, 2008)

i just got a neville haze male today the dude is three feet tall about to start pollen production.

im going to crossitwith purple kush and maybe some white grizzlycrossed with bx3..dont kno yet.


----------



## Canna Bus (Nov 24, 2008)

According to Kind Green Buds strain library, Arjan's Haze #1 is a cross of
Neville's Haze x G-13 Sativa.

Canna Bus


----------



## the widowman (Nov 25, 2008)

i think everybody should grow nevilles haze and try and get a indica pheno. thats the smoke iam looking for really trippy.


----------



## Pupu (Mar 9, 2009)

i grow now both strains... each strain one plant... i've heared that are dificult.. but only after i plant them.. i'm on 1.6 gallons pots and they are like 8 inches tall on day 31 ...do i need to repot?


----------



## FunkDrSpock (Mar 9, 2009)

There is no competition bro, Shanti's Nev Haze will cream anything of Arjan's.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 9, 2009)

FunkDrSpock said:


> There is no competition bro, Shanti's Nev Haze will cream anything of Arjan's.


no disagreement since i have grown neither. but that's strange since arjan repeatedly wins the cc. and i know the rhetoric about his massive promotions helping him to win, but he's still THE winner and considered the king by some.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 9, 2009)

i'll betcha by now, the original poster knows which he likes best


----------



## FunkDrSpock (Mar 9, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> no disagreement since i have grown neither. but that's strange since arjan repeatedly wins the cc. and i know the rhetoric about his massive promotions helping him to win, but he's still THE winner and considered the king by some.


He gave himself that name bro, nobody else would call him that, if you met the dude you would know how far up his own ass he really is, i blanked him when i saw him.

Arjan buys cups, not wins them and he isn't even the grower, Franco does most of the growing for Greenhouse Seeds all Arjan does is front the paperwork, and i've been told on more than 1 occasion that the weed that he wins the cups with has been grown by old dutch masters which he then buys and enters into the cups, im not a hater bro but i do know who is a true breeder and who is not, frankly Arjan is not.


----------



## Pupu (Mar 9, 2009)

LOL ...Do i need to repot my babies? 

Franco is the breeder... but i like a good businessman to.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 9, 2009)

FunkDrSpock said:


> He gave himself that name bro, nobody else would call him that, if you met the dude you would know how far up his own ass he really is, i blanked him when i saw him.
> 
> Arjan buys cups, not wins them and he isn't even the grower, Franco does most of the growing for Greenhouse Seeds all Arjan does is front the paperwork, and i've been told on more than 1 occasion that the weed that he wins the cups with has been grown by old dutch masters which he then buys and enters into the cups, im not a hater bro but i do know who is a true breeder and who is not, frankly Arjan is not.


arjan, franco, we are still talking greenhouse. since you said there is no competition, i figured you were speaking of greenhouse when you said arjan. my original question is still relevant. if they beat everything that arjan/franco/greenhouse put out, why does greenhouse win so much? is it strictly politics and marketing? if so, pimp hard, arjan. get your money.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Mar 9, 2009)

FunkDrSpock said:


> He gave himself that name bro, nobody else would call him that, if you met the dude you would know how far up his own ass he really is, i blanked him when i saw him.
> 
> Arjan buys cups, not wins them and he isn't even the grower, Franco does most of the growing for Greenhouse Seeds all Arjan does is front the paperwork, and i've been told on more than 1 occasion that the weed that he wins the cups with has been grown by old dutch masters which he then buys and enters into the cups, im not a hater bro but i do know who is a true breeder and who is not, frankly Arjan is not.


 
this has got nothing to do with the strain and is pure fanboy propaganda.

lets say that "old dutch masters" grew the SSH in stead of the guy with his name on the label. how does that affect the quality of the plant ?

if the plant was as crap as you try to imply it wouldnt win shit.

shanti seems like the sort of breeder i would like if it comes down to personality tho.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm doing some Arjans Haze #1 right now on day 7 of veg. I hope I ron't run into any of these problems. I still think Arjan's looks way better just in the pictures though. I have never grown either one from start to finish. I've started lol but havn't gotten that far. Time will tell thoough.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 12, 2009)

the widowman said:


> i think everybody should grow nevilles haze and try and get a indica pheno. thats the smoke iam looking for really trippy.


 
I am curious, how often does one get an indica phenotype from a strain that is almost all sativa? I find it hard to believe it happens often. 

Also wouldn&#8217;t that be hope to get an indica pheno instead of try to get an indica pheno since there is nothing someone can do to try to get one and that you will just get what you get and nothing more?


Myself I would be rather unhappy if I ended up with an indica phenotype since I am a major sativa fan. The last thing I would ever hope for out of a strain that is close to being 100% sativa would be an indica phenotype.


----------



## Pupu (Mar 12, 2009)

@ Brick Top you arrrr RIGHT man! just the way i feel!

@ greenfirekilla420:
LST the shit out of that Arjan's Haze is made out of rubber... I grow now both, day 34 veg, Neville's si like a stick but AH#1 is pure rubber... i bent her down and in 2 hours is facing the light again..
A bit strange strain choice for a box so small.. I suggest no veggin.. go 12/12 from the beginning, otherwise you will go in to the attic at a point and find the lid of your box climbed in to a tree.. It's a sativa (mostly)


----------



## DEKA (Mar 12, 2009)

Go for the Mr. Nice brand of Neville's Haze, its the original.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 12, 2009)

I had already bought the seeds lost my house (long story) and moved to house were growing is pretty much not an option. I thought up of this idea and just used the seeds I had. I would really prefer to use my hps but times are not permitting this right now. Maybe when I move again. You don't think I'll be able to fit her in the box with just one week veg? I was trying to atleast get the roots going a little bit before I switched. Shit if thats the case I'll just go switch right now lol. I don't know what I should do what do you guysl think?


----------



## donjuan417 (Mar 12, 2009)

as far as potency of high, i give it to nevilles haze HANDS DOWN! i haven't personally grown either of the strains, but i have smoked both of them and the nev haze blew away arjan. i've got nev haze in my top ten favorite strains. seeds are pricey, but well worth the money if you were a skilled enough grower to bring them to maturity


----------



## Pupu (Mar 13, 2009)

Everywhere I hear the same think about Neville's.. that is *the shit* ..and when i think that I've choose to plant this strain because I tghout that sounds les interesting than others in the pack (Super Silver Haze; Arjans' Strawberry Haze; Arjan's Haze #1; Nevile's Haze; Hawaiian Snow).

I did not like the ones that ppl put their names in the title.. sounds lame. 
So i thought that if I fuck them I'll fuck the lame ones.. Now I'm really worried about Neville's ..wich proved to be my favorite one and a really difficult one to grow ..and I'm at my first grow.


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Mar 13, 2009)

so why is nevilles so hard to grow ??


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 13, 2009)

DEKA said:


> Go for the *Mr. Nice* brand of Neville's Haze, its the original.


 
Well Shantibaba was the original breeder of Nevilles Haze, also the original White Widow that was renamed Black Widow, and that is where he is found these days since he owns it.


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 14, 2009)

arjan is NOT a real breeder, ive grown both neville and arjan outdoor. arjans haze likes to stretch and yield alot, typical sativa, okay buds, nothing great with a 2 week cure, maybe 2 month cure they would be quality, nevilles, huge yields as expected with quality buds after 2 week cure, my honest opinion arjan is a joke neville is where its at, pz


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 14, 2009)

well damn thats not the type of news I was looking for. So far just about everyone is saying Arjans is nothing. They make it look killer on the website. I mean for the effect part the put: Extreme psychedilic. Thats the main reason why I choose the strain. I want a very good racey head high.


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Mar 14, 2009)

arjan is a dick head and if you grow his seeds your female plants will more than likely grow dicks 2! MR Nice seeds is where you want to get your stuff from Shanti as the original shit SSH/ Nevs haze etc.. just have to find his seeds they sell out fffffast!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 14, 2009)

Mr Nice Seeds? Are they on The Attitude?


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Mar 15, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Mr Nice Seeds? Are they on The Attitude?


http://mrnice.nl/dhtml/index.php


----------



## 420Brazilian (Mar 15, 2009)

I have both NEVILLES HAZE AND ARJAN'S HAZE #1, they are at day 7 at 12/12 right now. I have attached a pic of each. They get fed the same and the NEVILLES HAZE looks nicer. Also have STRAWBERRY HAZE & HAWAIIAN SNOW, all from Green House Seeds. Check Out my Journal. Just started it today, joined RIU last night.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/172706-my-first-real-grow.html


----------



## 420Brazilian (Mar 15, 2009)

Nobody from any other forums like Arjan, doesn't seen that he has his game right, everybody hates him, but he does have e few cups in his hands doesn't he ???


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 15, 2009)

420Brazilian said:


> Nobody from any other forums like Arjan, doesn't seen that he has his game right, everybody hates him, but he does have e few cups in his hands doesn't he ???


 
Green House Seeds does have a few actual Cups, and a total I believe of some 31 various Cannabis Cup awards, but the one that was most likely the most deserved and later the most famous strain came from the work of Shantibaba and not Arjan, that of course being White Widow. 

Not to knock the strains that Arjan himself created because I do like some of them and I do respect his work and do like a number of Green House Seeds strains but I myself do not know of anything else that has come from Green House Seeds that has had such a major impact as White Widow has.


----------



## haze2 (Mar 15, 2009)

Well here are a couple pics of my Ultra Haze 2 at 63 days flower have had no problems tallest 1 is 6 ft tall all organic indoor 1000w. As for Arjan dont know him and dont care to know him, I do what I do for the quality Dank not for Arjan.


----------



## levelnext (Nov 8, 2009)

FunkDrSpock said:


> im not a hater bro but i do know who is a true breeder and who is not, frankly Arjan is not.



WORD.

That pretty much sums it. Thanks man.


----------



## lightdream (Nov 13, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> no disagreement since i have grown neither. but that's strange since arjan repeatedly wins the cc. and i know the rhetoric about his massive promotions helping him to win, but he's still THE winner and considered the king by some.


well when have you seen Neville haze enter the cup? It difficult to find the true Neville haze because everybody has messed it up and just keeps the name. I know it is a strong plant and long flowering just waiting for it to come back on the market. i hope to see a it re-stock some day soon. not from greenhouse or someone else.


----------



## lightdream (Nov 13, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Mr Nice Seeds? Are they on The Attitude?


i believe it all good with Mr.nice atittued and everything. i was going to get Neville haze from him? It a strain i bin planning on getting for a long time and it seam to go out of stock when i have the cash or have the space. It like bring out your best wine for your guests and surprising them. how is it on ferts? do you find it can take a lot or is it sensitive to ferts? I my myself have not done a set up but seen others and get excited when they pull this stuff out. oh yeah


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2009)

i grew arjans.. only strain i grew that actually made me giggle like a lil bitch.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Nov 14, 2009)

Ive bought Neviles haze and super silver from Mr.Nice off bidzbay this month.My NH was only 100 bucks for 18 beans.SSH haze by Neville was 145.00,not bad for the strongest genetics in the world............peace


----------



## huffypuffy (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, I think it is very conceivable that others grow his weed for the cup. All marijuana can be made potent and so highly psycho-active that it borderlines hallucinogenic. Seems to me the breeding is about flower time, plant production, seed stability etc. I have noticed that GHS have fewer phoeno types among seeds the older the strain is. And yet I read from other seed company's about many phoenos to go through before you get the phoeno you like.

I've seen a lot of bashing among brothers and this is how I see it...

If you're interested in genetics and breeding, get your seed from Mr.nice. 

If you are inexperienced and want stability in world class genetics, go with GRS or Barney's and the like.

I don't see it as a war, I mean it's just a matter of playing to different markets.

But if the counter culture wants to spread it all over the world faster, then their focus should be on stability so the inept people can have an easier path to successful, abundant, and quality crops.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Feb 25, 2010)

I've grown both. By nevilles haze is about to finish. Looks to be a huge yielder 4-6 (But last time i guessed that, it was 10 ounces) 

My arjans haze was not nearly as big a yielder, tasted very piney, lemoney. It was good. But the high was not profound. 

I just copped 10 oz off a hawaiian snow and that shit is the true definition of sativa. amazing. 

Check this journal i created with reviews of all sorts of greenhouse seeds: (KEEP THE GHS BASHING OUT! theres other threads for that) https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/292399-greenhouse-seed-company-methods-results.html


----------



## boardrfolife (Feb 2, 2012)

Had to make an account even tho this thread is old. Back when I use to smoke minimum an 8th a day my dealer showed me Neville's haze. He could only offer a gram but I knew it was fire. Just 4 hits later it had me on a whole new level. Not "blown" but uplifting and very much borderline hallucinagine. Not where it was taking me over, but just light and stuff all looked crazy. Def worth a spot, I'd keep it for personals only tho if I ever duplicated that shi!


----------



## Miyagi (Feb 2, 2012)

Nev's haze absolutely shits on Arjans for flavour, potency and a nice high. I have smoked a lot of well known stuff and Nev's is my no.2 of all time! Arjan's is somewhere in the middle, it's not bad weed but you can do much better.


----------



## Tiami (Feb 8, 2012)

why is it so hard to grow? would apriciate if someone tells a bit more.


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 8, 2012)

Its not that hard too grow your g2g.


----------



## puntacometa (Feb 12, 2012)

Tiami said:


> why is it so hard to grow? would apriciate if someone tells a bit more.


It's not hard to grow. It grows well indoors or outdoors. Here's some pics of both outdoor and indoor runs. Indoors, under lights it finished at 20 oz and smelled like fresh pineapple and was so sticky I was tempted to throw it at the wall to see if it would stick. OD, the terpene and resin profiles were a bit different but there was still a lot of sweet/pineapple aroma and a beautiful resin profile.


----------



## futiletoxin (May 9, 2012)

I've been growing Nevilles Haze for one year, It was my first plant i ever grew, I didnt find it hard to all, I was however cautious of my 400hps which i had to keep far away from it lol or it will die! Revegging nevilles Haze is Fine and Dandy, actually a brilliant re-growth performance in my view.
P.s I LOVE SMOKING N.H!! Check out Profile got N.H pics from baby to big bitch


----------

